# Sound proofing a Logan "wrangler"....



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a fully matted Logan, ProX Wrangler and sound has never been a problem. Not that I think this is a problem particular to Logans but be sure to check your wheel lugs on a regular basis. I do a thorough safety check on my trailer before and after every riding season and still lost a wheel off my trailer last week. Thank God for dual axles, nobody got hurt.


----------



## montanamarie (Oct 9, 2011)

There are mats on the floor but not the walls, so I was going to try that first but.... still its so loud!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Soundproofing is the fix for you, not the horses. You need to figure out what is causing the problem, have someone drive the trailer and stand in it, figure out if it is something in it rattling, maybe the divider or something.


----------

